# 8oz/250g Coffee Pouches with one-way valves?



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Where do you folks buy your pouches? I see some Kraft paper pouches on Amazon but I'd prefer a glossy stand up that's clear on one side. Like these I used to buy in California. Hasbean has some but they aren't clear on one side. I like seeing the beans.

Thanks for any hints.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Are these what your looking for? 
https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/zip-lock-bags-with-degassing-valve?variant=786989993
I'm sure if you were after larger quantities contacting them direct would be beneficial to your pocket.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

thusband said:


> Where do you folks buy your pouches? I see some Kraft paper pouches on Amazon but I'd prefer a glossy stand up that's clear on one side. Like these I used to buy in California. Hasbean has some but they aren't clear on one side. I like seeing the beans.
> 
> Thanks for any hints.


 Try this search on e-bay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coffee+pouch+stand+up+with+valve&_sacat=0

Although I only use pouches without valves and no window myself....


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

********** said:


> Are these what your looking for?
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/zip-lock-bags-with-degassing-valve?variant=786989993
> I'm sure if you were after larger quantities contacting them direct would be beneficial to your pocket.


 Sort of. These don't seem to have a clear side and are a bit too expensive. Thanks though. Maybe I'll just go with the paper ones from Amazon.

edit: I take the expensive comment back. The price is in line with what I'm seeing elsewhere.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Try this search on e-bay
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coffee+pouch+stand+up+with+valve&_sacat=0
> 
> Although I only use pouches without valves and no window myself....


 Yes, they're pretty close. No window but the paper ones are very reasonable. Maybe I'll go with them. Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you scroll down you start to see the ones with Windows?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I thought light was considered bad for coffee?


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> If you scroll down you start to see the ones with Windows?


 You're right, I didn't scroll down far enough.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> I thought light was considered bad for coffee?


 Yeah but I keep mine in a cool dark place. I like being able to glance at the bags and see if they're light or dark roasted.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

thusband said:


> Yeah but I keep mine in a cool dark place. I like being able to glance at the bags and see if they're light or dark roasted.


 You could always try writing that info on the outside of a bag.


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> You could always try writing that info on the outside of a bag.


 I just bought the kraft paper pouches so will do that.


----------

